# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  قصص حلوه ادخل (ومووت من الضحك)

## ريمي

واحد عنده مشكلة في حرف الشين //كل ما يقول كلمة فيها حرف الشين يقعد حوالي ربع ساعة// مرة اراد يشتري شاورما // لكنه قعد يفكر ما العمل // لانة لو راح المطعم ، ربع ساعة لن تكفيه حتى يقول شاورما و الناس تزهق // فكر في حل ، اول ما يركب التكسي يحاول يقول شـــاورما لما يوصل للمطعم ويكون عند نهايتها //راح وهو يقول ششششششششششششششششششششششششش ششششششششششش // وصل المطعم واول ما فتح نافذة زجاجة التاكسي //جاء الجرسون يقول :ايش ؟//صاحبنا ما صدق قالها : شاورما واحد // الجرسون قال :ما بسمع ايش ..مرة ثاني //من العصبية قال له : ينعل ابوك عطيني واحد فلافل . 





طيب هذي وحده ثانيـــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــه 





دكتور متعين جديد بمستشفى المجانين أخذهم رحلة للحديقة \وقال للنزلاء :كل واحد يجيب لي كائن حي \ واحد جاب مسمار \واحد عصايه\ واحد كرتون \الخير جاب بغبغاء فرح الدكتور وقال له: من وين جبته؟ \ قال المجنون :لقيته على الشجرة تعال اوريك من وين. \ ولما وصلو الى المكان \شاف الدكتور بغبغاء ثاني على نفس الشجرة \فحب انه يختبر ذكاء هذا الشخص /فقاله:ليش ما جبت البغبغاء الثاني؟ \ فقال له المجنون: الي انا جبته احمر واللي على الشجره اخضر بعد 




اتمنى تعجبكم حبايبي

----------


## محمد العزام

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يسلموا حلا

----------


## النورس الحزين

هههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووووووووووووو حلا

----------


## ريمي

العفوا الكم  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوووووين
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يسلمو

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يسلمو حلا

----------


## M.Ballack

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

العفوا الكم اسعدني مروركم جدا جدا جدا  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## دموع الورد

الثانيه حلوه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عوكل

:Smile:  هههههههههههههههههه  :Smile:

----------

